# Jintropin HGH - Any good?



## BiggestStephen (Mar 20, 2004)

Just got myself a nice big supply of Jinotropin HGH. (300 IU). Planning to use it for fat lose. Going to run it at 4 IU a day (2IU morning & 2 IU before bed). Going to use it for 8-10 weeks with ECA stack , low calorie diet & plenty of cardio.

What is the best time to take it for maximuim fat loss effect. Would it be worth while taking 2 IU before a cardio session to maximise fat loss?

Height 6ft 4in

Week 1 -Starting Weight - 287 Ibs (no growth!)

Week 6 - Current Weight - 266 Ibs (using growth from now on)

Target Weight 230-240 Ibs - till I can see my six pack


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

just how your doing it is fine, 2ui smack in the middle of your first two meals, 2iu 1 hour before your bedtime meal/shake

Keep away from food and try to get some t3/4 as well


----------



## smithy1436114491 (Nov 19, 2003)

I've been using it for a while now and you won't be disappointed with the results.I also recommend some t3 to run with it as gh lowers your thyroid output,12.5 - 25mcg ed would suffice for this...T3 in high doses may lessen the muscle building effect of the gh.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That and running T3 without AAS can make you go catabolic.

I had great results running only 2 IU's a day for 4 months.

I lost 4" on my waist and only dropped 3 lbs. It is site specific so inject in the haldlebars and on each side of the navel.

Me personally, I was doing 1 iu in the morning and 1 iu in the afternoon and thought this did the best job for fat loss.

All other cycles I did with GH (even right now), I do 2IU's just before bed time and it makes me sleep great.

If you really want to get creative, adding GH exogenous will suppress natural GH from the pituitary gland when you sleep. You can take L-Arginine just before bed and the GH you add wont effect the pituitary gland from producing GH. This is what I do.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

BiggestStephen said:


> Just got myself a nice big supply of Jinotropin HGH. (300 IU).


Errrrr, Where do you live again?

What time are you at work?

What time is the house empty?  

**gets his lockpick and stealth gear out**


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> Errrrr, Where do you live again?
> 
> What time are you at work?
> 
> What time is the house empty?


lol. thats just what i was thinking!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> Errrrr, Where do you live again?
> 
> What time are you at work?
> 
> ...


lol, wouldnt worry to much about the stealth gear. you gotta get through the door first!!!!


----------



## BiggestStephen (Mar 20, 2004)

How much L-Arginine should I use? Will 4Iu make my hands & feet grow?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Damn I need to line up here....lol... I am getting some Jin in too so let me know how it goes...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

same here. lol

muhahahaha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got to look in the book again but I take 2 caps that equal about 2 grams before bed. Might depend on the dose though. I take only 2-2.5 IU's a day.

It wont make your hands or feet grow.

Might give you some wrist or jaw problems but I dont think 4 IU's will do that either.

300 IU, that is double what I picked up.

Must be nice.

Back to the L-Arginine I would take probably 2 caps just before bed.


----------



## smithy1436114491 (Nov 19, 2003)

A bit off topic but when I take nightly injections of the Jintropin I feel more tired throughout the next day so I've switched back to 2 iu morning/2 iu afternoon.Also I don't get as much of the feel good factor from nightly injections.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Apparantly if you take gh at night it affects your natural production... maybe this is the reason why...??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I sleep more solid. I also dream until I awake. I feel tired when awaking but snap out of it after my shower.

Also in my opinion, if GH is highest the first couple hours of sleep then I feel that it would do the most good during this time. The body does not spike this for nothing. Rebuilding connective tissue while sleeping is another reason for the nightime usage too.

You recouperate and rebuild while sleeping and not while awake.

HGH is given to kids that are having growth problems and this dose is taken before bed time.

On another note though I have taken it other times and feel for fat loss it might be good to take apon wakening.

I dont have the money to effectivly take this drug to its fullest potential but I am thinking of ways.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

"HGH is given to kids that are having growth problems and this dose is taken before bed time."

Yes but thats because they have growth problems in the first place... so therefore taking it just before bed wont interrupt thier natural production... if your body releases it in the first two hours then use the natural gh first and "top it up" when its not releasing. Nearly everything I have read indicates that it should be taken morning and afternoon to optimise gh results...

I am planning on using 4iu a day 5 on 2 off (for cost and other reasons) 2 morning 2 afternoon... will try it out to see how it goes...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

im 1/2 between either way of thinking. depends on how much i get to how i use it. primarily itll be 5 on 2 off, 2iu am 2iu early pm for non training days, 2iu am 2iu post workout on training days. my training co-incides with bed time so thats why id be in between

but il be using l-arganine anyway.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

how long you using that for grey mate?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

BP... mate we are attached at the hip or something... and Panthro is similar too... lol...

Rob.. 10weeks initially but will get more in and run it for a few months I am thinking... mainly as most of the evidence points to long term use being more beneficial... while the shorter cycles are good for fat burning... I am looking for fat burning with support to cycles in terms of muscle gain...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Some sites suggest 16 percent fat loss in 6 months @ 1 IU a day.

I dont know how they can make this claim maybe using fat people for their study or really old fat people, I dont know.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

isn't old and fat right up your ally hack?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

WOOOo handbags at 40 paces... ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

Been on Jin now for about 6 weeks or so, I'm using 2.5iu's in the morning and 2.5iu's in the evening and have to say it's very ggod. My waistline that I had due to getting lazy before christmas has all but disappeared, I am also ripped to shreads and people are telling me I have never looked bigger!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

get some pics up mate.


----------



## raz_4life (Sep 12, 2008)

No we cannot...

EDITED by MOD's


----------



## skinnymofo (Mar 15, 2009)

hello all i am new to all this and wanted to get involved i've got some jintropin yellow tops on the way, i'm not really sure of how i am taking it, do i inject it without mixing it with anything?

how much muscle build up am i expecting to gain from taking jintropin? is it maybe better to get nomatropin or gentropin?

i understand that gentropin comes in a powder also and i would have to mix it with other substances? and to me this is compication i'd rather keep it simple.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mate to be fair from your thread i don't think you should be using GH, can you let us know more about yourself..

weight

height

years training

years on AAS

what you want to acheive from GH

how much have you got?

also jintropin don't ship outside of China anymore so i would be careful of what you are using


----------



## J_Walker (Feb 15, 2009)

:ban:


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

:ban:


----------



## richie f (Sep 10, 2009)

hi i am a new user on here an wud lyk sum feed back, i have just bought 200 ius of jinotropin, an i am about to start it, an guner be using 5 ius every day, half in the morning an half in the afternoon, i am luken to gain size an weight, i am all so guner be using suston 3ml aweek to, is dis a good combination??? will i gain weight rather than lose it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

richie f said:


> hi i am a new user on here an wud lyk sum feed back, i have just bought 200 ius of jinotropin, an i am about to start it, an guner be using 5 ius every day, half in the morning an half in the afternoon, i am luken to gain size an weight, i am all so guner be using suston 3ml aweek to, is dis a good combination??? will i gain weight rather than lose it


please start your own thread and do not talk in text speech it is against the board rules


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

> I had great results running only 2 IU's a day for 4 months.
> 
> I lost 4" on my waist and only dropped 3 lbs. It is site specific so inject in the haldlebars and on each side of the navel.


do you think you could get similar effects with ipam/mod grf 3x per day?


----------

